# Hornet...



## SlowGoin (Sep 1, 2009)

There are more in the Lens Baby section....


----------



## Tee_bird (Sep 3, 2009)

That's terrifying.

Very cool pose!


----------



## 512 (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah, very unusual pose. is not very sharp, but i think that was impossible to shot better in this conditions.


----------

